# freebsd and qemu



## Orioa (Apr 9, 2010)

I have installed windows xp in qemu i have gotten it to run including sound the only issue i have is getting my internet in device manager my nic card has a yellow quataion i have followed...


----------



## mk (Apr 9, 2010)

last time i try go use qemu i had problems with making network connection, plus it run very slow for me.
you can try virtualbox - it is in ports, it's just like vmware  (vmware in ports is old but to make it working you have to disable all your core's but one, if you cave n-core cpu)


----------

